# What from MAC u end up buying after saying you would never buy



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

You girls know what i mean. U and your big mounth! but end up buying that particular item anyways and now you love it!


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 20, 2006)

Foundation and mascara, those basics that I always thought walmart or walgreens would provide.  

Now I still haven't bought any fragrance or nail polish....so I'm doing ok.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 20, 2006)

*cuts a large piece of humble pie*  i swore up and down i waesn't getting any of the avant gold msf's but DAMN... my ma tried the mdium dark one on me and it is fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i bought backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soooo i'll have my huge helping of humble pie with a glass of milk please.. kthxbye...:bye:


----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2006)

I said no to fluidlines initially - but now i have two, and want more!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 20, 2006)

*small voice* Anything from Patternmaker or any of the A Muse duo's... Dang me and my curiosity about the collections!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 20, 2006)

I would have to say the tinted moisturizer, I had never worn anything on my face and was afraid to start.  But I love it!


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 20, 2006)

I just bought a 187 brush that I swore I wouldn't get because I had one and it shed like crazy and I hated it so I got rid of it, but now I'm thinking I need to give it another chance. And I just swapped for my    3'rd Porcelain Pink MSf because I've bought it twice now but then swap it and then deceide I need it again. I'm very indecisive!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 20, 2006)

turquatic eyeshadow. I keep saying I am aqua'd out,then i buy another one.:angel2:


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 20, 2006)

I said no to fluidlines and patternmaker, but now I own six fluidlines and one is from Patternmaker


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 20, 2006)

msf's! now i have three and i want more.


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 20, 2006)

Liza Eyes PM quad. I swore up and down that I wasnt going to get it. I passed on it when it was in stores.

Then my friend came over from Japan and she had it, it looked stunning on and I caved.

I won it on ebay for $59 - which was about $75 Australian dollars.

I feel so delightfuly naughty now, I promised my other half I wouldnt buy any more MAC in stores untill Amuse comes out, and I didnt. I bought it on ebay


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 20, 2006)

I originally wasn't that thrilled about the A Muse duos, but I am in LOVE!!

Also, I never thought I would buy any of our other mascaras (besides Fibre Rich) or the nailpolishes, but now I have every one of our mascaras and I am a nail laquer JUNKIE!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_msf's! now i have three and i want more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, me too!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_Foundation and mascara, those basics that I always thought walmart or walgreens would provide._

 
same here! with the mascara at least...i tried pro longlash and i can't pull myself away from it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im determined i'm never going to try to foundation because if i do i'll have to buy it instead of my cheapo foundation


----------



## ben (Jul 21, 2006)

15 pan pallets

i had a huge number of the quads and i wanted to keep it that way. i thought that the pallets would get too dusty from the shadows which is why i planned on sticking with the quads. eventually the quads got to be a little overwhelming, so now i am the proud owner of 2 pallets (and a few quads).


----------



## Katura (Jul 21, 2006)

Amuse duos...now i own two.

arg.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 21, 2006)

A Muse duos, Avante Gold Medium MSF, fluidlines from Patternmaker. It's time for me to start saving again for the upcoming collection.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 21, 2006)

Anything from Turquatic *raises fist*


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 21, 2006)

For Sundressing (and the majority of the past few collections), I was aiming to get just [some of] the eyeshadows: Summer Neutral, Relaxing, and In Living Pink. I automatically rule out lip and cheek/face products.

Well, I got the first two eyeshadows, returned ILP, and eventually bought Shell Pearl Beauty Powder, Pink Cabana lipstick, and Gold Dusk pigment


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_*cuts a large piece of humble pie*  i swore up and down i waesn't getting any of the avant gold msf's but DAMN... my ma tried the mdium dark one on me and it is fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i bought backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soooo i'll have my huge helping of humble pie with a glass of milk please.. kthxbye...:bye:_


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 21, 2006)

The See Thru lip colours. I don't need anymore lip stuff but I love my Rose De Sheer so much, I'm getting the other two tomorrow.


----------



## carol (Jul 21, 2006)

Lipgelees.  I tried one on once and while it made my lips nice and soft afterwards and looked really pretty, the glossiness and stickiness of it was kind of distracting for me (the MA really packed it on there).

Then I got my hands on a Dame in a Dress.  And found out it you put just a little, little dab on, you can control how glossy and sticky it is.  I shall have to go back for the other colors I had my eye on ...


----------



## princess (Jul 21, 2006)

Fluidlines. Now I have Dipdown and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it... so easy to work with even for a beginner like me!


----------



## alurabella (Jul 21, 2006)

The amuse eyeshadow duos...


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 21, 2006)

I think the last thing I definitely swore not to get was the Sweetie Cake quad.  I remember being firmly against buying it, and then I saw it under those hypnotic MAC lights and suddenly heard myself asking for it and handing over my debit card...


----------



## misslilith (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought it was a waste of money to buy a mac mascara because they cost like 5x more than my favorite mascara from the german brand manhattan does.
But now I am really satisfied with the fibre rich mascara. Its the first ever which doesn`t loose those little black fibres- having those all over the face looks really *great*


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 21, 2006)

fluidlines...I kept telling myself that they're a waste of money and the pencils will work just asa well...then i bought one, got totally addicted, and now i have 8


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 21, 2006)

nail laquers :s


but i really do like so many of the colors and i work there so i wear them all the time now


----------



## valley (Jul 22, 2006)

foundation and fluidlines .. I was like 'I already HAVE liquid eyeliner'  ha ha ha and I only switched to select tint for summer.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jul 22, 2006)

I swore I was JUST going to buy the MSFs from A Muse.

and then, it was yeah, I like that, oh I like that and then... 215 dollars later.... oi vey.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 22, 2006)

i find there normal powders and bronzers can go cakey

but thats all changed since blot powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i do also have golden refined... but i only wear than when i go clubbin...cos you cant really see if its slighty cakey


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 22, 2006)

i love blot powder!! everything else goes cakey on me too


----------



## sallyh88 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm going to have to agree with the Fluidlines!  I thought they would be like any old eyeliner, but I now won't use anything else! I am in love, especially the new ones from Amuse. they are gorgeous!


----------



## calbear (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with the MSF's but for me it was when they first came out - I skipped them cause I didn't really see the purpose (not a MAC MA then).  I had a friend at one the stores try it on me and I loved it - So Ceylon.

I then went on a search and had to get them from a wonderful girl in Florida.  I luckily got two and I absolutely adore the product.  

I know I would have loved the Beauty Powder from the Diana Ross (Iskipped it) but I now like the BP's and wish I had gotten the one for my skintone, the brown one would have been amamzin on me) and now I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Glow (Jul 22, 2006)

Definetly the petite glosses from sweetie cake. I was like ehhh. Not impressed when I saw them online or for the first time at the counter but a few months later I saw them [still] at my counter. So I got the plum parfait one. Love at first use.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2006)

I swore I wouldn't get Porcelain Pink but it just kept calling me.  I thought it was hideous the first 5 times I tried it.  Then one day I went in and my fav. MA put it on me and now I really like it.  I think Shimpagne will be just the same.


----------



## ninabruja (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_15 pan pallets

i had a huge number of the quads and i wanted to keep it that way. i thought that the pallets would get too dusty from the shadows which is why i planned on sticking with the quads. eventually the quads got to be a little overwhelming, so now i am the proud owner of 2 pallets (and a few quads)._

 

same.


----------



## Pinkdaze (Jul 25, 2006)

Russian Red Lipglass

I swore I wouldn't buy it because red usually looks hideous on me but after seeing it used in many an fotd I caved. Kinda glad really.


----------



## bozica (Jul 25, 2006)

When Sweetie Cake came out, I was sure I wouldn't be interested in the Petit Glosses, but I went to a counter the day it came out, and the MA insisted that she swatch them on my hand. I let her and then I hurried off to work. All the way to work, I was admiring my hands and I started wanting Plum Parfait and Glaze, so a couple days later, I caved and got them. They really are cute!

Also, the Amuse e/s duos. So far I've only bought 1, but I think I might want another one or 2


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 26, 2006)

Just to add one more thing (which may or may not count):
I was sure I was going to buy Shooting Star.
I got to the store and decided it was too orange and bought two Shimpagne MSFs.
And now I have a Shooting Star MSF waiting to be picked up today by yours truly.

I will never learn.


----------



## KJam (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_I originally wasn't that thrilled about the A Muse duos_

 
Me too - swore I wouldn't get any, and somehow wound up with three!


----------



## kradge79 (Jul 26, 2006)

Vibrational lipglass.  I wasn't going to get anything from Turquatic, especially Vibrational, as I usually hate all things yellow.  I tried it on to see just how ugly it would be, and was amazed.  It is so hot!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 26, 2006)

the softsparkle eyeliners that came out with sweetie cakes. i figured it would be too teenagerish  and glittery for me, but then when i saw them i fell in love and bought 3 of them!!


----------



## lahdeedah (Jul 26, 2006)

It's the A Muse duos for me, too.  I only have one so far, but I'm now lusting after the pink/purple one and wouldn't mind having the black/white one as well....


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

Fluidline, silly me I thought it was like liquid liner. Also I swore I wasn't going to get the brown/gold duo from Amuse, but I swatched them and it's mine now.


----------



## sodium (Jul 27, 2006)

PIGMENTS!
i told myself they were too much for me and that they would be too hard to apply.
but i just HAD to buy gold dusk because of it's beautiful colour
and now i'm hooked on pigments! lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i regret not getting into pigments earlier because i totally ignored all the beautiful l/e pigments when they came out (esp goldenaire! argh!!!)


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm wiht you sodium...pigments for me too!  I used to hear them raved about all over MUA and I was like no way!  I thought they'd be too much trouble, too time consuming to use, too annoying to keep little samples around, etc.-I rejected them for every reason you could think of.  And I've never used a lot of MAC products either as I'm mostly a Stila gal so that was just another reason.  

Then I swapped for some pigment samples and I've been hooked ever since!  But I also regret rejecting them for so long because I missed out on some great colors like Brass.


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

I can think of a few...

Mascara...I always thought I'd be perfectly content with drugstore mascara but I got sucked in after a makeover. 

The 187 brush...I'm not a big brush person (not all my brushes are MAC/high-end) but the first time I tried it I was hooked and I use it every day. Love love love it. 

Fix+...the first time I heard about this product, I thought, "useless" but I love the difference it makes in getting rid of the powdery look and it makes my skin feel awesome. Now I can't be without it.

It's funny, not only did I buy these things after saying I wouldn't, I LOVE them all now!


----------



## kannan (Jul 30, 2006)

I told myself I would never cave and buy pleasureflush because it was just too much money. But i now own 2


----------



## calliestar (Jul 30, 2006)

Porcelain Pink MSF.  I honestly thought I would hate it but when I saw it I fell head over heels for it.


----------



## ette (Jul 30, 2006)

Nail Polish (Naked Tip) and Tuquatic (Light Ray, Vibrational, and Orangedescence).


----------



## cindyrella (Jul 31, 2006)

MAC lip glasses. I always said to myself I couldn't justify the prices, and Bourjois was good enough for me, that I should stick to the pigments and eye shades and blushes, but then I caved in: I got myself a Viva Glam V and a Wonderstruck....so pretty!!


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 1, 2006)

for me it was the lip products.. i used to only use chapstick so seeing that the product was 14$ per item.. lipgelee & tlc & lippys.. i said i'll never buy it.. i somehow got a sample of the lipgelee and since then ive been in love.. ive branched out to tlc & lippys and now i have wayyyy too many lip products.. <3


----------



## idyllic (Aug 2, 2006)

I told myself I would never buy full-sized pigments because I would never be able to use up even a half jar. But I ended up getting 3 full-sized from She Shines and am contemplating getting more.

Like some of you, I also regret not getting into pigments earlier cos I've missed out on lots of great colours!


----------



## afterglow (Aug 2, 2006)

Lipsticks and pigments.  I used to love lipglass, and never tried lipstick because I didn't like how it wasn't as shiny as lipglass.  Now I hate lipglass for its stickyness and I love lipstick like no other.  Haha.  And I also said I wouldn't ever need a 15-pan, but here I am now, in need of one.  Pigments I said I'd never get, but I've gotten samples now, and I sure do like 'em!


----------

